# Sgt. 1st Class Aaron Henderson (5th SFG(A))



## ManBearPig (Oct 3, 2012)

RIP

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2012/Oct/121003-01.html



> FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Oct. 3, 2012) – A U.S. Special Forces Soldier died Oct. 2 from wounds sustained from an improvised explosive device attack on Sept. 30, in Helmand Province, Afghanistan. Sgt. 1st Class Aaron Henderson was a Special Forces communications sergeant assigned to Company A, 2nd Battalion, 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne), headquartered at Fort Campbell, Ky.  This was his fourth deployment in support of combat operations. Henderson completed three deployments in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom prior to his most recent deployment in support of Operation Enduring Freedom. For further information, media should contact the U.S. Army Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office at 910-689-6187.


----------



## ProPatria (Oct 3, 2012)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## HOLLiS (Oct 3, 2012)

Rest In Peace, my condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 3, 2012)

RIP


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 3, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 3, 2012)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Dame (Oct 4, 2012)

Rest in peace.


----------



## CDG (Oct 4, 2012)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## tova (Oct 4, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 4, 2012)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## Muppet (Oct 5, 2012)

Rest in peace.

F.M.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Oct 5, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for paying the ultimate price for those freedoms we hold dear.

Rest east Trooper.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 5, 2012)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## HALO99 (Oct 6, 2012)

Rest In Peace.


----------

